

Ask HN: More weird rankings on HN ... - RiderOfGiraffes

This item:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2237111<p>Two comments, each with 1 point, but the older comment is getting ranked higher.<p>I think I've noticed other cases where longer comments get ranked higher, but this isn't an example of that.<p>Any suggestions as to the logic behind this?<p>Thanks.
======
cperciva
Comments are ordered in part based on the author's average comment score:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1398764>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah, that would do it. Many thanks.

------
bartonfink
I haven't looked at the source for this website, but I would assume that one
of the factors that gets used in display ordering is user average karma. A
user with higher average karma is, by some mathematical analyses, more likely
to produce an interesting post than one with lower.

You guys have nearly identical total karma, but the top user has an average
post score of 6.48 - yours is only 2.53.

That's my guess, but like I said, I haven't checked out the source.

------
joh6nn
following occam's razor, my guess would be that absent any other data to
weight them by, chronology wins out.

------
pitdesi
Maybe one is by the original poster, so it's ranked higher. That logic would
make sense - not sure how it's applied here though... would anyone who knows
care to tell us??

Linked for your clicking pleasure:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2237111>

